# معنى كلمة..................( طز )



## kingmena (24 أبريل 2009)

معنى كلمة..................( طز )

كلمة تركية و معناها الملح ... 
و يروى أن الحكومة العثمانية كانت تفرض ضرائب على التجار . 
في جميع البضائع باستثناء (الملح) .. 
فكان التجار العرب إذا مروا من عند المفتشين الأتراك يقولون لهم (طـز) ! 

أي لا يوجد معنا إلا ملح (والملح كما قلنا لم تكن عليه ضرائب) ..
وشيئا فشيئا صار التجار يقولونها بهدف السخرية من المفتشين الأتراك .. 
وهكذا أصبحت هذه الكلمة تعني معنى سيئاً . 
بينما هي في الأصل ليست إلا بمعنى (ملح) !!! 
وطز موجود في جميع المأكولات






​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أبريل 2009)

ممممم...

معلومة جديدة !!!

بس لما بنقول لحد طز فيك معناها هيبقى ملح فيك ؟

يعنى ايه بقى 

ههههههههه​


----------



## zezza (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى انا اروح لماما اقولها الاكل ناقصه طز
هاتيلى الظزازة من عندك ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مينا اروح اجربها فى ماما النهاردة على ضمانتك


----------



## kingmena (24 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ممممم...
> 
> معلومة جديدة !!!
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك*

*نورت  الموضوع*

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## kingmena (24 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى انا اروح لماما اقولها الاكل ناقصه طز
> هاتيلى الظزازة من عندك ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا مينا اروح اجربها فى ماما النهاردة على ضمانتك




لو مامتك ضربتك انا مش مسؤل

*ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك*

*نورت  الموضوع*

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## ماريتا (24 أبريل 2009)

_لا معلومة جامدة_
_يعنى احنا عمالين نملح فى الناس_
_ميرسى مينو للموضوع_​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
معلومة جديدة و غريبة 
مرسي يا مينا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه اؤى المعلومه دى


جديده جدااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة قووووووي المعلومة دي يا مينا 
خلاص لما ابقي اروح مطعم هقلهم الاكل ناقص طز خليهم يضربوني بالكراسي 
او اروح للراجل بتاع السوبر ماركت اقوله هات كيس طز 
مرسي يا مينا


----------



## zama (24 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة معلومة رووووووووووووعة
شكراً جداً


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​معلومه جامده يامينا​


----------



## kingmena (25 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> معلومه جامده يامينا​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك*

*نورت الموضوع*

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## dark_angel (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه معلومة مفيدة و كده  يبقى فى نوعين من المياه مياه عذبة و مياة طزية*​


----------



## totty (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

جامده اوووووووووى
*​


----------



## kingmena (25 أبريل 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه معلومة مفيدة و كده يبقى فى نوعين من المياه مياه عذبة و مياة طزية*​


 
*حلوة اوووووووووي*​ 
*ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك*​ 
*نورت الموضوع*​ 

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## kingmena (25 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده اوووووووووى
> *​






*ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك*​ 
*نورت الموضوع*​ 

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## مريم12 (25 أبريل 2009)

*على كده لو فى رحلة اقولهم شوية طز لو سمحتم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررررررررسى يا مينا موضوع حلو اووووووووووووى​*


----------



## muheb (25 أبريل 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30191

هذا الرابط لمعنة كلمة طز  الموضوع مكرر وشكرا


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلومة كويسة

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا
شكراااااااااااااا يا باشا​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه حلوة هالخبرية *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك جامدة طز بمعني ملح ولسه ياما نشوف​*


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي النكته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kingmena (26 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه حلوة هالخبرية *​


 

:download::download::download::download::download::download:
*ميرسي يا *rana1981* علي مرورك*​ 
*نورت الموضوع*​ 

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## kingmena (26 أبريل 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسيه ليك جامدة طز بمعني ملح ولسه ياما نشوف​*




:download::download::download::download::download:
*ميرسي يا Roka_Jesus علي مرورك*​ 
*نورت الموضوع*​ 

*:big35::big35::36_22_25::big35::big35:*​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى لما اطلب ملح اقول عاوزة طز
دا انا ممكن اموت فيها من الضرب دى
والا لو قولتلها لماما هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى تبقى واقعة سودا
ميرسى يا مينا على المعلومة الجديدة
يسوع يباركك


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

*معلومه جديده

على العموم لو جربيتها وحصل حاجه 

ذنبى فى رقبتك

ميرسى يا مينا​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

هههههه
معلومة جميلة جداااا​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا كنج


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)

*دة بقى المعنى بتاع كلمة *
*طز *
*اممممممممممممممممم*
*ثانكس على المعلومات الجديدة *
*دىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميله 

ميررررسى ليك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

